
Under 30, online and world-beating - jwecker
http://observer.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,,2020883,00.html
======
Alex3917
You know your country doesn't have many role models when Alex Tew is
considered the poster child for a successful Internet entrepreneur.

------
pg
50 million pounds? That has to be a typo.

~~~
fnord123
[The
Grauniad](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grauniad#The_Guardian_in_the_popular_imagination)
is well known for it's typos.

------
kul
This is funny. The guy has been offered access to a fund, which is $100m in
total, not the full fund of $100m itself. I love how things get spun.

I blogged about it here: http://www.kulveer.co.uk/2007/02/oxford-student-
offered-access-to-100m.html

Lazy journalism, for real.

------
jamiequint
Still, 5 million pounds? $10m for an idea?!?

~~~
jwecker
Well, the idea is out in the open now so you can steal it and make them feel
silly :) Actually it doesn't really say in the article what they've developed,
if anything. Also, the VC firm could own 90% of the company now or something-
it's not like they handed them a $10m check and said have fun.

